# Hel-X / Helix günstig kaufen



## adamadamo (26. Mai 2010)

Ich versuche es mal auf den direkten Weg, da es im anderen Thema untergeht. :beten

ich wollte für meine Filter __ Hel-x / Helix oder ähnliches kaufen. 

Das günstigste was ich entdeckt habe war bei ebay HFX 17 KLL - schwarz oder HFX 09 KL - schwarz,beide sollen 63 Euro pro 100L Kosten. 
(+5 Euro Versand, wobei die entfallen da ich in der nähe wohne)

Da es hier viele bereits nutzen, könnt ihr mir vielleicht verraten wo ihr es günstig zu erwerben ist?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hel-X / Helix günstig kaufen*

Hi Adam,

ich hab meins hierher: http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/

Helix HX 14 KLL "schwebend" 100 Liter schwarz ArtikelNr.: 2891  

EUR 68.00

inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versandkosten


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hel-X / Helix günstig kaufen*

Hallo Adam,
hier kannst du auch noch stöbern.http://hel-x.eu/cms/front_content.php?idcat=52&lang=1
Ich habe von dort 100 Liter HXF14KLL schwarz und HXF14Kll weiß.
Denn Preis kann ich dir auf die schnelle leider nicht nennen.Aber er lag auch so bei  ca. 68 €/100Liter.
Die weißen sind zwar nicht aufgeführt aber es gibt sie dort.Am besten dort einmal anrufen und nachfragen( Versand, evt. Mindermengenzuschlag u.s.w.)Die Leute am Telefon sind sehr nett.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Hel-X / Helix günstig kaufen*

Thomas, du hast ja direkt beim Herstellergekauft - musstest Du keinen Mindermengenzuschlag zahlen ? Ich habe deshalb bei sprick bestellt da ich da günstiger wechkam.


----------

